# coliseo cerrado en la punta



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

pufff, es bien feoooo, pero no se salva nada!!!, facil ni siquiera fue un arquitecto el encargado, es mas probable que lo haya disenado un ingeniero, y esos peines jajajaja, sin comentarios.


----------



## EJSABAD (Feb 21, 2006)

francis2064 said:


> El presidente regional inauguró la obra cuya inversión fue de 3 millones 271 mil nuevos soles
> El presidente de la Región Callao, Alex Kouri, entregó esta noche a la comunidad porteña las nuevas instalaciones del Coliseo Cerrado del Complejo Deportivo "Fortunato Marotta" situado en el distrito de La Punta.
> 
> Este recinto deportivo tiene una capacidad para 820 personas y permite la práctica de básquetbol, voleibol, natación, gimnasia y otras.
> ...



*********************************************************

Que trabajo mas feo el que han echo con este coliseo. Y pensar que derrunbaron una obra tan bonita osea, el coliseo anterior....El coliseo de la Punta era unos de los mas bonitos del Peru, con su techo ondeado haciendo ilucion a las olas de la punta, era incomparable, no habia o hay una obra en este momento de esa magnitud en el Peru....

No comprendo cual fue el echo de traerlo abajo para construir algo nuevo pero con menos calidad arquitectonica....quien me pude decir cual fue la razon por la cual lo derrumbaron, lo unico que han construido una factoria horrible. 

Por dentro es identica a lo que fue el anterios fue no hay cambios de nada....no se que mas le han ahumentado por fuera pero el coliseo en si deja mucho que desear....pienso yo que fue un gasto inecesario.


----------



## linnn (Jul 30, 2007)

*peine pintado*

Como sea es un coliseo, o ya habia uno ahi?
No hubo concurso?


----------



## EJSABAD (Feb 21, 2006)

linnn said:


> Como sea es un coliseo, o ya habia uno ahi?
> No hubo concurso?


Pues claro que habia un colisea ahi anteriormente....no puedo deducir metricamente viendo solamente una foto, pero por el lugar yo diria que es del mismo tamano. Era cuadrado igualmente como este, el interior era igualmente como lo es ahora. Lo unico que le diferenciaba era como dije anteriormente el techo ondeado como olas marinas....muy orijinal...lo digo yo, porque naci en la punta, creci jugando en esta area, el coliseo la punta era mi recreo, mucho veia a mi padre jugar basketball en esta cancha, todabia la tengo en mi mente.....por eso es que critico el derroche tratar de cambiar lo que no es necesario y si lo van hacer que sea mas funcional y diferente.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

EJSABAD said:


> Pues claro que habia un colisea ahi anteriormente....no puedo deducir metricamente viendo solamente una foto, pero por el lugar yo diria que es del mismo tamano. Era cuadrado igualmente como este, el interior era igualmente como lo es ahora. Lo unico que le diferenciaba era como dije anteriormente el techo ondeado como olas marinas....muy orijinal...lo digo yo, porque naci en la punta, creci jugando en esta area, el coliseo la punta era mi recreo, mucho veia a mi padre jugar basketball en esta cancha, todabia la tengo en mi mente.....por eso es que critico el derroche tratar de cambiar lo que no es necesario y si lo van hacer que sea mas funcional y diferente.


no es derroche, el coliseo creo que se habia caido, estaba completamente destruido e inutilizado, en el 2004 que fui a peru y estube un año por alla jugaba en la canchita que esta al lado cada semana y ese coliseo parecia como si un terremoto lo hubiese tumbado, segun lo que me dijeron mis amigos en ese entonces es que ya llevaba bastante tiempo asi, ya estamos 2007 y recien se ha hecho algo por eso


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ash! lo deberian pintar de color invisible!! :|


----------



## EJSABAD (Feb 21, 2006)

francis2064 said:


> no es derroche, el coliseo creo que se habia caido, estaba completamente destruido e inutilizado, en el 2004 que fui a peru y estube un año por alla jugaba en la canchita que esta al lado cada semana y ese coliseo parecia como si un terremoto lo hubiese tumbado, segun lo que me dijeron mis amigos en ese entonces es que ya llevaba bastante tiempo asi, ya estamos 2007 y recien se ha hecho algo por eso



No se que decirte pero yo vengo viajando al peru continuamente, mas no a la punta....no estoy enterado de esto. Lo voy a aberiguar....Lo que no me explico es que este edificio fue mucho mas nuevo que muchas edificaciones que se encuentran en la punta y todabia se encuentran en perfecto estado. Eso de que se haya caido solo no lo comprendo porque era de puro concreto armado....mucho mas nuevo que muchos coliseos que se encuentran todabia en pie en el Peru...la verdad que se tendria que averiguar las verdaderas razones de ese cambio.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

EJSABAD said:


> No se que decirte pero yo vengo viajando al peru continuamente, mas no a la punta....no estoy enterado de esto. Lo voy a aberiguar....Lo que no me explico es que este edificio fue mucho mas nuevo que muchas edificaciones que se encuentran en la punta y todabia se encuentran en perfecto estado. Eso de que se haya caido solo no lo comprendo porque era de puro concreto armado....mucho mas nuevo que muchos coliseos que se encuentran todabia en pie en el Peru...la verdad que se tendria que averiguar las verdaderas razones de ese cambio.


bueno de lo que si estoy 100% seguro es que en el 2004 lo vi completamente destruido, el techo se habia caido y las paredes un poco desmorondas, eso es lo que vi y no habia construccion todavia


----------



## Dulanto (Mar 10, 2007)

El coliseum también tiene su piscina semi olímpica temperada. Ese color azul es tradicional al La Punta. Se utiliza en los barcos chalana y los edificios como Racing Club través de la calle.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Mas parece una iglesia .


----------

